# NOVUS PLASTIC POLISH



## Drcal (Aug 20, 2010)

I am not an acrylic  turner, but I would like to turn a couple of pens with mixing the two barrels, one acrylic, one wood.  

I am not sure abot finishing the acrylic part.  I want to use a Novus product--- because it is *readily available and relatively inexpensive.*  Does anyone use Novus Plastic polish?  Novus #1 is a clean and shine product and Novus #2 is a scratch remover.  Do I have to use both on an acrylic pen or can I use just one.  If one, then which one, 1 or 2?
Thanks.

Carmen 
Tampa Bay


----------



## nytefaii (Aug 20, 2010)

I have Novus 1,2 and 3.  With plastics, I wetsand with MM to 12,000, so I rarely touch the #3 or the #2.  I will use #1 to clean it up real good and then use Plast-X to shine.

I mainly break out the #3 and #2 when I have to smooth out my blank with a lower grit paper before i start the MM cycle.

Just my preference.


----------



## Willee (Aug 21, 2010)

Drcal said:


> I am not an acrylic  turner, but I would like to turn a couple of pens with mixing the two barrels, one acrylic, one wood.
> 
> I am not sure abot finishing the acrylic part.  I want to use a Novus product--- because it is *readily available and relatively inexpensive.*  Does anyone use Novus Plastic polish?  Novus #1 is a clean and shine product and Novus #2 is a scratch remover.  Do I have to use both on an acrylic pen or can I use just one.  If one, then which one, 1 or 2?
> Thanks.
> ...



Having used these products for years I can tell you this.
Remove all tooling marks with 600 grit.
Final sand your acrylic with 1000 grit and then polish with Novus #2.
Sanding any finer than that is a waste of time and money.
There is a #3 but it is for removal of larger scratches in plastics.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 21, 2010)

Drcal said:


> I am not an acrylic turner, but I would like to turn a couple of pens with mixing the two barrels, one acrylic, one wood.
> 
> I am not sure abot finishing the acrylic part. I want to use a Novus product--- because it is *readily available and relatively inexpensive.* Does anyone use Novus Plastic polish? Novus #1 is a clean and shine product and Novus #2 is a scratch remover. Do I have to use both on an acrylic pen or can I use just one. If one, then which one, 1 or 2?
> Thanks.
> ...


 
I use Novus 2 buy the box. I use it on everything let me expand. 

First #1 is a cleaner and anti static, #2 is a fine polish & #3 is a heavy scratch remover.

In your situation if you are just doing an acrylic wet sand through the micro mesh then finish off off with the Novus 2. If you are mixing wood and acrylic segmenting or a worthless wood then you should give the whole thing a CA finish. Then wet sand w/micro mesh and polish with Novus 2 as above. Now when using the Novus 2 I put a dime size dab on a clean cloth and with the lathe running fast buff it in fairly hard. Don't let it dry or get too hot you will burn the finish. It doesn't take much to get a final shine just don't let your cloth go dry and get too hot. Then I do use Novus 1 for a final cleaning. I slow the lathe down use a soft cloth and just wash it off like window cleaner and then buff with a dry cloth. The Novus 1 cleans off the polish and is an anti-static so that will help keep your blanks clean.

That is the process I use with every blank I make & sell.

.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 21, 2010)

I have been using Novus #2 only for many many years.  I use it after I wet sand to 12,000 MM.

I have tried other polishes, but I can say, after comparing them with Novus #2 and a magnifier, nothing beats it for me.


----------



## Drcal (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for your replies ---- big help to me---

Jim said 
I have been using Novus #2 only for many many years. I use it after I wet sand to 12,000 MM.
QUESTION:
To Jim and others who use Novus 2 - 

Is that the end of your process or do you put something else on after Novus 2?

Carmen


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 21, 2010)

I have been using #2 for about 2 years.  Still on the first bottle, a little goes a long way.  As mentioned above, wet sand up to about 1200 the hit with the #2.  I use MAAS metal polish at the end, works similar to plastic polish.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 21, 2010)

I wet sand to micro mesh 6000 and then Novus 2 and then just buff it with Novus 1 and that is it. My post gives my process in more detail.

I  am/was an old school printer and I have several loops up to 12x's and over. I have not noticed any difference with stopping at 6000. To me when using a plastic polish like Novus 2 going past 6000 is a waist of time. You mite be able to see to a tiny bit of difference with a high power loop but you will never see it with a naked eye. Now if you weren't going to use a plastic polish then going all the way with micro mesh is a benefit.


----------

